# Mini mini-splits?



## maple1 (Jul 30, 2019)

I've been wondering about this for a while - but with the huge number of apartment/house rental people out there (all 3 of our kids are renting right now), I would think there would be a huge market for a 'portable' type of unit that could utilize a window opening and modern inverter mini-split tech to provide a unit that would not be a permanent installation and could be moved from place to place if needed? That could do heat & a/c.

All of the places that our kids have been in, have electric BB heat, and no a/c. Easy cheap install for the owner, and they have no incentive to install anything else as the renter pays the electric bills. Which can be horrendous in the winter.

I spent some time searching last year for something of that nature - didn't find anything. But I could have missed it, or maybe there is something new? There would be some things to work through in designing it - but it shouldn't be a rocket surgery type of proposition.


----------



## peakbagger (Jul 30, 2019)

There are inverter based heat pump window units available. The ones I have run into are not "hyperheat" cold climate but probably have some utility in shoulder season.


----------



## maple1 (Jul 30, 2019)

Got a link to an example?


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Jul 30, 2019)

I think there used to be window pellet stoves.   I never heard anything good about them though.


https://www.fireplaceinsert.com/US-Stove-Window-Pellet-Unit-2402-pellet-stove-p/us-stove-2402.htm


----------



## SpaceBus (Jul 30, 2019)

I've used portable AC units, but I haven't seen any that can create heat. There are also some rooftop RV AC units that can also heat.


----------



## peakbagger (Jul 31, 2019)

maple1 said:


> Got a link to an example?



I make no assertions on any of these brands but here is link to review site. I had good luck with Friedrich units many years ago in industrial applications. No guarantees on how low temp thay can put out heat. 

https://www.heatpumpshq.com/window-heat-pumps.html


----------



## Brian26 (Jul 31, 2019)

They do sort of exist as cooling only units. I am sure in a few years we may see one that does heating as well.

Its called the rollicool. I guess you run the lineset out through a window to the outdoor unit.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Aug 1, 2019)

SpaceBus said:


> I've used portable AC units, but I haven't seen any that can create heat. There are also some rooftop RV AC units that can also heat.


Iv seen some for sale but they dont even use the heat pump but a resistance strip so what good are they,may as well buy a $15 electric plug in electric heater at wallmart.


----------



## peakbagger (Aug 1, 2019)

Mobile office trailer units these days usually have a heat pump style wall unit, The have a reversing valve to put out some heat but the trailer usually has some strip electric baseboard.


----------



## jetsam (Aug 18, 2019)

Even heat pump heaters (usually) have resistive strips so they can make heat when it's too cold outside for the heat pump to do the job.

I've never seen a portable one, but minisplits often work this way.


----------



## maple1 (Aug 18, 2019)

I dont think mini-splits have resistance strips. I know ours dont.


----------



## peakbagger (Aug 18, 2019)

Fujitsu either offered a heater in their drain tray or it was installed on some. It did not directly change the output of the unit but it did keep the drain tray from freezing up. I had one incidence of a frozen up minisplit where I left it off during a major snow event and it iced up to the point that the fan blade would not turn. I ended up aiming my kerosene heater under it and thawed it out. Not sure if they still use one.


----------

